# Help, please, with fishing/camping area east of Manti



## MuleyPrince (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello, All...

Several, several years ago when I was a Snow College student, I discovered a small hidden gem of a lake east of Manti. But it's been so many years, I can't remember its name or where I might even find it. 

I have four kids, ages from 14 to 5, and I'd like to take them on a short Friday-Saturday overnight camping and fishing trip. We'll be staying in tents and hoping to find a spot where we might have a fire and do a bit of cooking. 

It would be great to camp near a small, beautiful lake where we might find some fishing success. As I've looked at maps for the area, I'm seeing names of lakes like Snow Lake, Cove Lake, Willow Lake, all near Ferron Reservoir. Also, there's Pete's Hole and Soup Bowl by Joe's Valley Reservoir. 

Any of these lakes could be the one I discovered several years ago. If I can't find it again, no biggie. But as I mentioned, I would like to find a pleasant spot for my kids and myself tonight and into tomorrow. 

Please, if any of you are familiar with this area and would please recommend a nice place to camp and fish in this area for my kids and I, even if it means one of the larger reserviors like Joe's Valley, Millsite, or Ferron, I would really appreciate your suggestions.

Thank you in advance,

MuleyPrince


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A nice little pond and it should be great for the kids would be Wrigley Res. It has always held fish and they usually bite on anything to keep the kids occupied. If you don't see it on your map it is on the road down from the top of Mayfield Canyon a little ways before it hits the intersection of the road to Ferron Res.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If you were just east of Manti, it could've been Yearns, up Manti Canyon. Possibly even one of the tiny ponds up Six Mile Canyon, east of Sterling. The road gets pretty bad before you get to those, if that rings a bell.

Next canyon south is Mayfield Canyon, which has Twin, Towne, Newfield, and some other water. Newfield is really easy pickings for colorful brookies.

I think Yearns has some camping nearby. 

Pete's Hole is great. You can park right next to the water and set up camp...if there are any spots left. Lots of species available too. Cutts, brookies, tigers, and bows. Most are smaller, but there are some "bigger" ones in there. Jakes lure has been really good to me there, along with the classic worm/bubble rig. 

Just a mile hike from Pete's (trail head @ dead end) is Academy Mill Reservoir. Pretty hike and really mellow. Tigers, rainbows, and maybe some brookies in there. Less pressure than Pete's. Camping might be a little more difficult since anything off the grassy dike is in thick timber.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think any of the lakes you mention would have been discovered as they are all very well known easy access lakes. I see that you would be coming from the north, there are a bunch of lakes north of the ones that you mention too. Lower Gooseberry, Cleveland, Huntington, Millers Flat, etc. Any of those generally have decent fishing and up in the mountains. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

just east of manti a few miles up the canyon is a little pond regularly stocked and fishable. easy in, easy out. little campground newrby. i normally stop by for 15 minutes of fishing on the way down the mountain.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

There's a couple of lakes above Joe's Valley. Grassey Lake is easy to drive to and has some good camping in the area. It is stocked with rainbows. It probably gets some pressure though. Past Grassey Lake about a mile is Blue lake. Blue lake is a beautiful little lake with brookies in it and it doesn't seem to get the pressure that Grassey does. 
Another option might be Potters Ponds. They are fairly easy to get to and stocked with rainbows too.


----------



## MuleyPrince (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey, thanks very much everyone. We ended up finding Pete's Hole. We fished it awhile in the late afternoon and caught about a half-dozen planters. A few were large enough to wrap in aluminum foil with a bit of lime juice, salt and pepper, and other seasonings and toss in the evening fire. The kids and I enjoyed them. 

Pete's Hole is a very decent spot. After staying in our tents, we got up the next morning and hiked into Academy Mill Reservoir. The hike is easy and scenic. (Thanks, LOAH, for the recommendation.) My oldest son caught a few small tigers on a spinner. They were all promptly released.

I would like to say thank you to everyone who offered suggestions. Your tips helped make our weekend a memorable one for the kids and myself. I really appreciate it.

MP


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you had fun. Did you get a spot right next to the water?


----------



## MuleyPrince (Nov 11, 2010)

LOAH, yes, pretty close to the water. We camped just inside the fence that a person must pass through to hike into Academy Mill. Pete's Hole wasn't too busy. We saw a few other campers and fishers, but we felt like we had the place pretty much to ourselves.


----------

